# Sticky  Are your clients looking to sell their car? £100 Referral fee on offer



## Divine

Are your clients looking to sell their car? £100 Referral fee on offer. Calling all Professional Detailers, Enthusiasts & Petrol Heads.

*Synopsis: *

Do you have a client wanting to sell a really good condition car? Great, why not put us in touch and I will give you £100 if I buy it.

*Short brief: *

I run a company called Divine Automotive, buying and selling rare and collectable modern classics. The company started 10 years ago as a detailing business (I still do a little bit…) which has earned a huge amount of knowledge into car preparation and more importantly, over all condition. Over the years the company has evolved into the car sales sector, with the sole aim of buying cars in near perfect condition that are as original as possible.

I buy and sell very select vehicles, generally speaking these are rare, low mileage, ridiculously high spec or a combination of them all. Please see some of the photos of just a few of the cars I've had through my doors (as well as buying and selling I do of course do commission based Sale or Return, you may be able to tell which ones I have dealt with on this basis )






























































































































































































I only buy cars from private sellers, so most of the time I browse the relevant classified adverts, Facebook groups, owners clubs, you name it, I will suss out a good deal and work directly with the owner of the car to reach a deal. I will not buy a car from trade or auction. But sadly, as you can probably imagine everyone has a wildly different view on what is 'perfect' condition, and when distance is involved I can end up wasting several hundreds of pounds and entire days travelling to view a car that is in very poor condition and go home empty handed.

How can you help? Well, I'm asking if you might be able to refer me to any of your clients, friends or family who may be looking to sell their car. In return (based on a completed deal of course) I will give you £100 for your referral. As professional detailers or hobbyists, we have an eye for detail that most seem to be unaware of. I quite often buy cars from clients who have them detailed regularly, and its very useful for me to discuss the car with a detailer because they no doubt know the car more intimately than the owner. I travel nationwide and even throughout Europe if the car is UK registered (I've bought from Spain, Belgium and Portugal so far)

*The boring stuff: *

What do I look for?

*Original paint.* I can tolerate a bumper or wing mirror being painted for example, but not a rear quarter or a roof. This to some may seem bizarre, but i am only interested in original cars with original paint (slight exceptions are made for older cars that may of had front end repaint for chips, but thats a different matter). I check by eye for original paint, followed by paint depth equipment to assist as well as feeling for blend lines, rough edges, flat areas, fish eyes, paint runs, the lot. I am extremely thorough and I appreciate honesty and clarity if you are referring me to a car that you maintain. Stone chips are absolutely fine, if a car has done 20,000 miles then I expect a few chips here and there.

*Wheels.* Albeit not as important as bodywork, if the wheel are meant to be diamond cut wheels and you inform me they are original and perfect then I expect these to be diamond cut, not refurbished poorly with painted silver sections. If wheels are damaged this is fine as I can have these addressed properly under my control. To me a 'damaged' wheel is any mark on it that would not be there when brand new, even a 1cm curb mark or corrosion is damage in my eyes. Also a poorly refurbished wheel (i.e a smart repair or a 'face only') is as good as curbed in my eyes and would need re doing

*Interior:* I am only concerned if there is any damage or excessive wear. Generally speaking most cars that I buy require nothing more than a hoover and a wipe down.

*Full Service History:* This is pretty crucial. I don't mind if its specialist or main dealer, as long as it has been done and I am able to see proof of this either by a service book or invoices I am happy.

*Preparation:* I don't mind buying a car if it is due a service or needs a set of tyres providing the price reflects this, sometimes its easier for someone to sell 'as is' to save time and effort if time is scarce. I of course don't expect perfection and more or less every car will require some work to get them up to standard, but I would prefer to know this before hand.

*How does it work? *

I do a lot of due diligence on every car I buy, it is my money and my time that goes into each purchase hence why I am so keen to ensure I buy the right example. If you have a client wanting to sell their C63S for example, you would put us in touch with each other and if the car is the right car for me and a deal is done, I will pay you £100. Simple.

I am a trade buyer so please bear this in mind when considering a referral, I pay considerably more than other 'dealers' but I of course do not pay full retail price. For example if a car is worth £40,000 retail price, I would be looking to pay in the region of £36,000, whilst We Buy Any Car for example may be at £32,000 - I try and find a middle ground so everyone is happy with the deal. I am relatively painless to sell to, I arrange a day & time to suit and once I've spent 30 minutes checking the car over I will transfer the funds and away I go.

*NB:* Although I appreciate the chance to buy any car, I only buy a small selection of cars that I have an interest in, so please do not offer me a Nissan Cube or a 2003 Ford Modeo diesel. Here is just a small guide as to what sort of things I like.

*RenaultSport:* Megane 275, Megane 275 Trophy and Trophy R. Clio V6, Megane R26.R, Clio 182 Trophy
*AMG:* A45, C63, E63
*BMW M:* M2, M3, M4, M5, M6, 1M, M3 CSL
*MINI:* GP1, GP2, JCW Challenge 
*VW:* Golf ClubSport S
*Ford: *Focus RS - MK1, 2 and 3
*Audi:* S1, S3, RS3, RS4, RS5, RS6

Hopefully this gives a rough idea of what I tend to buy, but of course if you have something similar that may appeal just get in touch and I will see what I can do.

Thanks,

*
Tom
07825550170
[email protected]
www.divine-automotive.co.uk 
Instagram: TomBlackmore1
www.facebook.com/DivineAutomotive
*


----------

